

QWAZR is a new MVC Service: GitHub + Cassandra/JavaScript/Freemarker = QWAZR - ekeller
https://www.qwazr.com

======
ekeller
We just launch QWAZR. It is a beta, and it's free. You may create a simple
website using our hosted MVC framework. Feedback wanted!

